# Shadow Specters by LilLoser



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Painted Shadow Spectres​









Adore these miniatures, an absolute pleasure to paint. I tried to make it seem like they were constructed of light, working in different colours from the spectrum into the white armour. 

More photos here (different background for a different point of view).

Edit: bugger, spelt spectres wrong in the title. Sorry folks. 

LilLoser


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i love these, not quite grey, not quiet white 

love em


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work my man!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice. Im thinking of getting some of these, what is the quality like?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The only thing that catches my eye is the gems, they seem too white, could use a bit more blue.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

A clean white shade with nice blending mate. Overall a sweet unit.

Have some rep my good sir!:victory:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work on these, very smooth which is a difficult affect to get right.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

It's felt like an age since I've updated this log. I've been kept busy with the blog, commission work and plain old work (all the usual bland excuses).However, I have a few bits and pieces that i'm working on; Sanguinius is now in the painting stage having completed the sculpt, and I've started work on Lucifer. 

I need a little help deciding which background to photograph the W.I.P stages of painting. The first is a neutral background, and the second is a warmer version that would compliment the golden armour. 



















Any input would be greatly appreciated. I'm leaning more toward the neutral background, but wonder if a warmer one would be better toward the end of the project?

LilLoser


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful Sanguinius conversion. To be honest I doubt anyone will notice the background too much once that's getting painted.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Indeed I would have to agree with Asamodai, the back drop looks fine. I am curious, are you wet blending or using an airbrush?

Nonetheless, great work so far man, keep it up!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

oh my god he is stunning!! I wish GW would re-do some of the BW stuff because i really do think they're very boring imho


----------

